# Wer wann was?



## Dargrimm (1. Mai 2008)

Mahlzeit, 

ich würde mal gerne wissen, wer jetzt noch aktiv mitarbeiten mag/kann und vor allem wer wann was machen kann? 

Grade ab heute mit Forochel werden wir eine Menge neue Quests und Karten-Einträge brauchen und auch der Rest is alles andere als Vollständig. Ich werde mich im Mai mal mit allen Ettenöden-Quests auf Monsterseite auseinandersetzen und diese nebst wichtigen NPCs in die Karten eintragen.

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr Euch mal meldet und bereit erklärt, einige dinge zu machen. Ich weiss, ich habe den Bereich hier sträflich vernachlässigt, werde aber versuchen, dies peu a peu wieder nachzuholen.

Übrigens, sollte einer von Euch mal Lust haben, einen Guide oder eine Beschreibung für HdRO zu schreiben -> Melden, Details klären wir dann per Mail  (florian.emmerich@computec.de).

Ich bitte darum, dass alle engagierten&interessierten Datenbank-Mitarbeiter sich bis zum 15.05. hier oder via Mail/PN bei mir melden, alle anderen Zugänge mache ich dann dicht, der Übersichtlichkeit halber. 

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heswald (1. Mai 2008)

Also mit meinem Jägertwink bin ich gerade an der Fem, danach gehts nach Forochel. Dann werd ich gern die Quests nach und nach eintragen und hoffen das es für die letzten 9 Level reicht ^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Mai 2008)

Werde mit meinem Waffenmeister auch Forochel unsicher machen, mal sehen, was da so bei rauskommt.

Übrigens bin ich gern bereit mal einen umfangreichen Guide ... zu ... irgendwas .. zu schreiben.
Sag uns doch mal, was gebraucht wird, dann bin ich auch gern dabei. :]

Edit:
Wie sollen wir Sachen von und über die neue Region eintragen, wenn der Punkt "Forochel" nicht in der DropDown-Liste auftaucht? ;]


----------



## Dargrimm (2. Mai 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Werde mit meinem Waffenmeister auch Forochel unsicher machen, mal sehen, was da so bei rauskommt.
> 
> Übrigens bin ich gern bereit mal einen umfangreichen Guide ... zu ... irgendwas .. zu schreiben.
> Sag uns doch mal, was gebraucht wird, dann bin ich auch gern dabei. :]
> ...




EDIT: Alles bereit, tragt fröhlich ein! 

Grüße

FloZwo


----------



## Dargrimm (5. Mai 2008)

Heswald hat schon angefangen mit Forochel, ich werd dich heut abend unterstützen, vielen Dank schonmal. 

Ettenöden gehören auf Monsterseite komplett mir, irgendjemand, der für die freien Völker eintragen mag? 

Grüße

FloZwo


----------



## Heswald (5. Mai 2008)

Kein Problem, hab noch einige Quests gemacht die ich noch eintragen muss. Aber wie schon im Blog geschrieben meine Firma meint zur Zeit, dass Freizeit absolut überbewertet ist. Von daher gehts etwas langsamer.


----------



## Dargrimm (6. Mai 2008)

Kein Stress, Forochel läuft ja nicht weg.


----------



## M_of_D (7. Mai 2008)

Werd heute oder morgen einen letzten CD-run machen um noch ein paar Bilder zu schießen, hoffe das ich dann am WE mit dem Guide fertig werde, danach kann ich mich dann wieder anderen Aufgaben widmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wombel (1. Juni 2008)

oha, es bewegt sich wieder was. Na dann werde ich mit Forochel auch gerne wieder mit am Ball bleiben. Kam mir nur so alleine vor.
Schön zu wissen wäre wo was fehlt, gibts da denn keine Auflistung?


----------



## Dargrimm (3. Juni 2008)

Wombel schrieb:


> oha, es bewegt sich wieder was. Na dann werde ich mit Forochel auch gerne wieder mit am Ball bleiben. Kam mir nur so alleine vor.
> Schön zu wissen wäre wo was fehlt, gibts da denn keine Auflistung?



Nö, das Erstellen einer Liste, was noch fehlt, kostet genauso viel Zeit, wie den Punkt bzw. die Qeust eben einzutragen. 

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (6. Juni 2008)

Trage dieses Wochenende die Monster-Quests in den Ettenöden ein. 

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wombel (7. Juni 2008)

habe alle von mir gemachten Quests aus Forochel eingetragen (hab von hinten angefangen). Sobald ich dort noch welche abschliessen werde trage ich sie nach.


----------



## Dargrimm (18. Juni 2008)

Monster-Quests sind jetzt so um 50 eingetragen. 

Hab gesehen, dass viele von Euch sehr aktiv waren in den letzten Tagen und Wochen - vielen Dank! 

Der mühselige Teil sind nun fehlende Quest-Aufgaben einzutragen. 

Prima wären zum Beispiel die epischen Buch 13-Quests und die fehlenden Klassen-Quests.  

Grüße

FloZwo


----------



## Gocu (18. Juni 2008)

also ich würde gerne Quests eintragen oder Guides zu Instanzen machen da ich viele kenne und bei uns auch Raid-Leiter bin


----------



## Aurengur (19. Juni 2008)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Instanzguides aus? 
Wir haben auf unserer Sippenhomepage Guides, die sehr gut ausgearbeitet sind, wird da etwas von geplant, dass das auch bei buffed kommen soll, oder bleiben die guides so wie sie sind, denn momentan ist das schon etwas dürftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (19. Juni 2008)

@Aurengur: Ja, es ist gut möglich, dass wir uns in Zukunft auch mit bei der Herr der Ringe Online einen Guide-Bereich aufbauen. 
Die Idee ist da, eine konkrete Planung gibt es allerdings bislang noch nicht. 
Die Guides bei Euch kenne ich teilweise, sind in der Tat sehr gute bei. Bietest du dich grade als Autor an oder wolltest du mal einfach so Nachfragen?

@Gocu: 
Quests eintragen kannst du bereits oder etwa nicht? Tu dir keinen Zwang an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es nicht klappt - meld dich bitte nochmal bei mir! 

Grüße

FloZwo


----------



## Gocu (19. Juni 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> @Gocu:
> Quests eintragen kannst du bereits oder etwa nicht? Tu dir keinen Zwang an
> 
> 
> ...



Ja habe auch scon einige eingetragen aber erst nachdem ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe ist eigentlich auch ganz leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (20. Juni 2008)

Da wir für unsere Sippe bzw. für die Com von HDRO die Guides so oder so schreiben, sofern wir Ziet haben, ist es kein Problem, diese auch für Buffed zu schreiben, bzw. umzuwandeln.

Kommt eben nur auf die Anforderungen von buffed an, und wie das layout sein soll.


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

So ich werde jetzt auch mal in den nächsten tagen die Karten aktualisieren damit dort mal die ganzen Splittermobs stehen


----------



## Dargrimm (23. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> So ich werde jetzt auch mal in den nächsten tagen die Karten aktualisieren damit dort mal die ganzen Splittermobs stehen



Find ich Prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (25. Juni 2008)

Seite freie Völker Ettenöden könnte ich machen muss gucken was da noch zu machen is


----------



## Gocu (25. Juni 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Find ich Prima
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist gut habe jetzt zwar noch nicht so viel gemacht musste jetzt erstmal "bestätigen" also ob das wirklich stimmt mit dem Standpunkt und werde sie eintragen


----------



## M_of_D (29. Juni 2008)

so hab heute buch 13 in die datenbank eingetragen, falls ich morgen Zeit hab werd ich mal schauen inwieweit die NPCs vorhanden sind um sie gegebenenfalls nachzutragen.


----------



## Gocu (30. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ist gut habe jetzt zwar noch nicht so viel gemacht musste jetzt erstmal "bestätigen" also ob das wirklich stimmt mit dem Standpunkt und werde sie eintragen



sry konnte noch nicht eintragen werde aber so schnell es geht wieder alle Daten sammeln, hatte nämlich gesammelt und wie einige Buffed-Member wissen, musste ich mein Betriebs-System neu draufspielen weil mein Cumputer nichtmehr zu starten ging, also sobald ich wieder die Daten ahbe werde ich alles eintragen


----------



## Windhawk (10. Juli 2008)

hmm find hier ma da was hab im mom aber insgesamt wenig zu tun.... ahhhm gibts eg irgendwo noch was größeres einzutragen?


----------



## Rethelion (20. Juli 2008)

Ich würd mich jetzt mal an des Startgebiet Thorins Tor machen, da ich mir gerade einen Zwerg erstellt habe und das Gebiet noch etwas leer aussieht(Kartenpunkte).
Da ich aber noch neu dabei bin wollte ich fragen ob sich jemand meinen ersten Eintrag anschauen könnte:

Intro (Zwerg): Wiederkehr vom Einsamen Berg


----------



## Windhawk (26. Juli 2008)

Meine Güte Thorins Tor is ja tatsächlich ziemlich empty.... ich hau gleich morgen rein^^
ahm.... ja die q is perfekt eingetragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (26. Juli 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Meine Güte Thorins Tor is ja tatsächlich ziemlich empty.... ich hau gleich morgen rein^^
> ahm.... ja die q is perfekt eingetragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut geworden so. 

Mit Buch 14 steht uns ja eine Menge Arbeit ins Haus, also los ans Werk. Und wenn erst Moria kommt.....huiiiii.

Grüße

FloZwo


----------



## M_of_D (16. August 2008)

werde morgen Buch 14 in die Datenbank eintragen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. August 2008)

Werde wohl die Tage mal alles vom Session-Play eintragen. :]
Vor allem die letzte (maximal 7-stündige) Quest hat es in sich. ;P


----------



## Dargrimm (12. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Werde wohl die Tage mal alles vom Session-Play eintragen. :]
> Vor allem die letzte (maximal 7-stündige) Quest hat es in sich. ;P


Chicken, RUN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (12. September 2008)

Servus,

es gibt wieder neue Freiwillige Opf....Helfer. 

Was momentan zu tun ist: Überprüfen, wo Quest-Lücken sind und diese schliessen. Gleiches gilt für die Kartenpunkte. 
Leer ist momentan noch Ettenöden - Freie Völker. Fänd ich gut, wenn sich da jemand für findet. Lücken gibt es vorallem in Forochel und im Nebelgebirge, also ihr High-Level - auffi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße 

FloZwo 
aka Dargrimm


----------

